# High cholesterol and fertility drugs



## Sallymama (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been diagnosed recently with a high cholesterol and I am wandering if the vast amount of estrogens and progesterone as well as prednisone has in any way contributed to my bad cholesterol.  l do not smoke or drink and eat healthily. There is no family history of risen cholesterol. 
Would be greatful for any advice.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sallymama,

Prenisolone is a glucocorticoid drug and this class of drugs have been assocaited with both raised triglyceride and cholesterol levels. It would be difficult to say for sure as it would all depend on how many courses you had had, how long you were on it for and at what dose and when this was in relation to your new diagnosis of high cholesterol   All I can say is that there is a possibility that the prednisolone may have contributed. It would be worth speaking to GP/prescriber about it. I'm assuming that you are now being treated for the high cholesterol or are they advising dietary restriction first?

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

